# Hoover Spillway



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone fishes for 'eyes in the spillway at Hoover. Went there last week and the pumps were turned on. I know people do at Alum but thats usually after the ice breaks. Thanks


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

lol o boy here we go again....... 

To answer your question: Yes, people do fish Hoover Spillway.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Prefered method of the "successful" fisherman seems to be 2 1/2 oz. jigs with nothing on them ripped through the water as fast as you can. Disclaimer: This is an illegal way to fish. I am not recommending it. It is also referred to as snagging.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

If you have nothing to post don't post pointless posts guys...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

FishHunter88 said:


> If you have nothing to post don't post pointless posts guys...


Don't know who this is aimed towards but if it is to me I am sorry for answering your question.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

in late january I have caught a whole bunch of saugeye about 5 years ago all on rouges i did not like to jig fish there ......I always fished on the other side of bridge..... I have not been able to catch a saugeye since then :[


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> in late january I have caught a whole bunch of saugeye about 5 years ago all on rouges i did not like to jig fish there ......I always fished on the other side of bridge..... I have not been able to catch a saugeye since then :[


Thanks for the info greatly appreciated


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bigdub hit it right on the head..... 5 years ago. It used to flood a lot and was worth fishing in the high water. In all honesty I gave you the best answer you will recieve on the spot, and I'm not sorry. Do a search on here and you will see, every year it comes up and every year the same answer. If you don't like my sound advice, I surely hope I don't ever recieve a pm from you nor will I purposefully respond to any more of your threads. I'm telling you the truth and telling you to spend your time at a more productive spot unless it's the only option without digging holes on the ice. I hope you spend all winter there and post all your successes. I have spent time there only to be outside and have a line in the water. Some real hogs were pulled in past years, but anyone you ask would typically tell you it is a thing of the past.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

sorry guys misunderstood where you were coming from....thanks for the advice fished both spillways today at Hoover and Alum and you guys are right nothing going.... hopefully mother nature warms us up so all this ice will go away

better yet I think its time to move down south!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The spillway fishing will get better later in the Winter, when you first notice that the days are getting longer, mid February or so, the fish that spawn early will begin to move upstream ie: suckers, pike, sauger, saugeye and walleye. Until this happens try fishing deeper pools downstream of the dams. And not to stir up the saugeye spawning debate I'll just add that they still go through the motion wether or not they are successful. Aside from the act of spawning watch the flow charts for the spillways also as this always draws fish to them at other times of the year, there are some guys on here that have that flow thing down to a science, I believe Aklac is one of them, maybe you could PM him for more info on that subject. Timing it right with the flow levels is key and I don't pay much attention to that but if you really want to catch eyes in the spillways you need to watch the flow charts. As Slippy indicated, you will see the snaggers below all the spillways, when the fishing is good they will be there, that is also why many quit posting when they are catching fish below spillways. Snaggers are lurkers here and watch these forums to see when the fishing is good.
Be careful this time of year fishing spillways, the rocks can be very slippery and dangerous.Good Luck


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hoover spillway produces VERY little. In the past 5 years I've been there about 25 times and never had a bite. I've seen about 3 saugeye caught in all of those trips. Its a beautiful spot but the fishing is terrible. I've been there in really high water many times when things looked perfect. Last year I swore I would never return. 

Have to say I've never seen anyone intentionally snagging there. I see it at Deer Creek a ton though.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

mushroomman said:


> Until this happens try fishing deeper pools downstream of the dams.


Looking at maps the creek that runs below Hoover would be Big Walnut Creek. I waded all the way down to the first bridge with only a couple holes visible. To the looks of it the fish that are stuck in this creek have no where to go. I love to explore even if the fishing isn't the best


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Slippy is right about the fishing being no good there anymore. I have been told they changed the way they let water out or we haven't had the big rains we used to but whatever the reason, the fish have to go over the dam and unless it gets high enough no fish wash over like they used to. I think 3 years ago was the last time it happened, maybe this will be the year. All that aside there are plenty other spillways to fish, if you try Pleasant Hill be prepared as that hill is the mother of all hills to walk back up, been there done that, never did good enough there to make me want to hike that monster again.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> Aside from the act of spawning watch the flow charts for the spillways also as this always draws fish to them at other times of the year, there are some guys on here that have that flow thing down to a science, I believe Aklac is one of them, maybe you could PM him for more info on that subject. Timing it right with the flow levels is key and I don't pay much attention to that but if you really want to catch eyes in the spillways you need to watch the flow charts.


I know nothing...

Once S-eye get over/through the Dams (usually during high water periods) they tend take on the role of there Sauger cousins. They become "picky" transients and often move downstream to certain holes where they feel most comfortable (only to slowly move back upstream once the water comes down). They will move with the water levels, I.E. one day they will hold in X hole, then once the water drops past a certain point they will vacate and move elsewhere. They can be patterned but it usually takes alot of time/effort and a lot of :S trips. Your best bet is to pick a spillway (preferably the one closet to where you live) and just fish the piss out of it. High water/low water, muddy/clear, night/day...Eventually you'll get them figured out, it takes time though (years).

In regards to Snaggers @ Hoover I do believe they are a much bigger problem then most people think. I remember years ago seeing pictures (in person) of "less then savory" characters with at least a dozen+ big S-eye lined up at there feet below hoover (in the winter). As I recall the picture had a timestamp on it that read something well after midnight. Got me thinking "what are these average joe's doing below hoover with all these monster fish in the middle of winter @ 1:00am in the morning?".......


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

FishHunter88 said:


> sorry guys misunderstood where you were coming from....thanks for the advice fished both spillways today at Hoover and Alum and you guys are right nothing going.... hopefully mother nature warms us up so all this ice will go away
> 
> better yet I think its time to move down south!


FishHunter88, Apparently some posters haven't noticed your join date. So if you catch Fishingislife on a good day, he could give you some excellent advice. As could his chief rival, ProFisherman.

st. slippy, That was a legit newbie question. Why the harsh answer???


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Pleasant Hill, LOL, That hill is a killer for sure. It's far eaiser, at least for me, to park at the covered bridge and walk up to the dam. 3/4 of a mile but its a nice easy walk right along the creek. Take along some tiny spinners or silver spoons. The state puts some trout in that creek and there fun to catch. 12 inch size limit on them. High water will put some eye's in the holes down below the bridge also.

Acklac7 is right. Watching the river flow charts & time of year, time of day can put you on fish but it does take a lot of fishless days to get it right. Once the shad die off starts and they wash down stream does make for some tough fishing how ever. Still fun to be out there during this time watching the eagles picking them off the water.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

hang_loose said:


> st. slippy, That was a legit newbie question. Why the harsh answer???


I made nice by PM. I honestly thought I gave the best answer. I was a little harsh on my response, but I didn't want the truth to be discounted as a useless post.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Acklac, 

That does make a lot of sense with the water levels and the holes never really had to worry about such a thing before because I never used to fish as much as I do now in the winter months. You do make a great point about the 'snaggers' they alone can destroy a fishery and I believe the ODNR especially up north does a great job at monitoring them. 

st. slippy, 

Thanks for the pm and the help in general my efforts last night helped produce a nice size fish up at Alum just on the other side of the dam...really the only piece of open water left on that lake


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> FishHunter88, Apparently some posters haven't noticed your join date. So if you catch Fishingislife on a good day, he could give you some excellent advice. As could his chief rival, ProFisherman.
> 
> st. slippy, That was a legit newbie question. Why the harsh answer???


Drink another wine cooler......


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FishHunter88 said:


> Acklac,
> 
> the ODNR *especially up north* does a great job at monitoring them.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'd love to see the same enforcement on Central Ohio's waterways, heck, i'd even be willing to pay for it


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FishHunter88 said:


> Acklac,
> 
> That does make a lot of sense with the water levels and the holes never really had to worry about such a thing before because I never used to fish as much as I do now in the winter months.


And it's not just winter: whenever the water comes up fish (of all species) are on the move, not to mention the feedbag. Alot of times they will get flushed out of the main-pool below a spillway/riffle etc and congregate in an eddy outside of the current. Find that eddy and you often will find the fish.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

st.slippy said:


> I made nice by PM. I honestly thought I gave the best answer. I was a little harsh on my response, but I didn't want the truth to be discounted as a useless post.


st. slippy, Good job on making nice!!!! A legit question deserves a legit answer (especially for newbies). Merry Christmas to you and yours...Good luck and be safe on the water


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Drink another wine cooler......


Fishingislife, I know you and some of your "friends" like wine coolers but an ice cold beer is something that seperates real fishermen from "wishers".:beer::beer:

Come on over to the farm and I'll treat you to some cold brewskies. Sorry, no wine coolers.....but if you need to, bring some with you.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I know this thread is a few days old, but thought I could add a little. Hoover and Alum spillways are something I know a little about. I have spent so many hours at both places with so little luck they have all but killed my passion for fishing. Which is the reason for my low number of posts and why I haven't logged on to the site in 6 months (hardwater has me itchin though). The number of snags is maddening and timing the waterlevels is the only way to catch fish. For 3 years I drove by the dams on a daily basis just to see if they were releasing water. When I first started fishing them 4 years ago it was great, but then they both went dead on me. It was like I discovered this gold mine and then it dried up. My theory is that the spring floods we had a few years back washed the fish downstream and then the water levels in the resies hasn't been up the last few years to bring the fish back over the dams. If you do decide to fish them I suggest using mono line with 2 tadem jigs about 16 inches apart (and I don't mean for snagging). Tip the jigs with chartruese, pink, or white 3" twister tails. I recommend mono because the stretch allows you to release snags more easily than braid. But, my best recommendation is to find another place to fish.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

The City is still planning on installing a supply pipe straight from the reservoir to the downstream Hap Cremean Water Plant to eliminate some of the primary sedimentation removal. This is now not slated till 2015. Currently, water is pulled from Big Walnut, requiring sufficient flow to be maintained in the creek. With the 2015 pipe installation, I'm sure this will affect the spillway fishery.


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

If and when that pipe is installed, I'm curious to see the effect on the flow and health of the 'nut. I wonder if the Cherrybottom dam would be necessary when this project is completed. I'm assuming that the dam is there for the treatment plant to have a pool to draw water off. I've seen discussions on this board about the removal of dams from waterways and the overall positive impact to the health of a stream the removal of a dam has and would be curious to see the effect on the 'nut. 

For those who would know, is that the purpose the Cherrybottom damn serves, to provide a deep enough pool for the water plant to draw off of?

Happy new year!

Thomas

Muskeye - I grew up outside Lockbourne in the country near the franklin/pickaway county border, still have some friends down there.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You're correct. 

As far as removing it...I wouldn't count on it right away. I would think they might keep it around for a while perhaps as a backup. After that, it will probably take a few years of asking from groups like Friends of Big Walnut. Just my guess, unless the removal is adopted as one of the city's pollution reduction techniques. Who knows though!



Powerman1000 said:


> For those who would know, is that the purpose the Cherrybottom damn serves, to provide a deep enough pool for the water plant to draw off of?
> 
> Happy new year!
> 
> ...


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

If anyone is wondering the main pool of the reservoir is still frozen. Talking to the owners of the old dutchman bait shop this is the lowest water levels Hoover has seen in 20 plus years. Does anyone know if this is the reason the reservoir has a hard time breaking its ice?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not a hoover guy, but I think I remember reading that they brought the level down that way they could do some work on some boat ramps.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

MUST...GET...NET said:


> I'm not a hoover guy, but I think I remember reading that they brought the level down that way they could do some work on some boat ramps.


That explains a lot...Also I know they did some work on the cove in Red Bank Harbor and they needed to bring it down to get all the water out if anyone hasn't seen the work they have down to this part of the reservoir should go and check it out it looks beautiful


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Water is low due to the draught during the Summer and because Hoover is a constant source of water for Columbus.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

I fished Hoover since march of last year and it seemed to be a lot lower than years past. My usual crappie holes were feet lower than usual. Sure hope it goes up this spring.


----------

